# local union 126 interview



## monito1976 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I had my interview two months ago and I think it went well, I score really good in math but not so good in comprehension, I Just want to know what to expect from now and if anyone hear anything about a boot camp coming up? I was thinking about calling the union to ask about a boot camp coming up and about my score but I don't wanna bother or push to much.... hope somebody can give me some advice I will really appreciate it...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

monito1976 said:


> Hi everyone, I had my interview two months ago and I think it went well, I score really good in math but not so good in comprehension, I Just want to know what to expect from now and if anyone hear anything about a boot camp coming up? I was thinking about calling the union to ask about a boot camp coming up and about my score but I don't wanna bother or push to much.... hope somebody can give me some advice I will really appreciate it...


Hello!.

There are a lot of union guys here that can help you out with the info you need..

You should call them in my opinion you have nothing to lose.

Good luck and Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just give them a call, it can't hurt. I called less than a week after my interview.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Just call, it's better than waiting for something that may never come.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

Give em a shout...They do their interviews and won't let guys know until they've filled the upcoming class...If they told someone they were in before all the interviews got done, the person could get bumped by a better candidate and that would be unfair to the cadidate getting the bump....Still no harm in calling to see if they've finished interviews and made decisions...Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## monito1976 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for your comments, this forum is great, I'm gonna call this week to see what they have to say, I hope they can give me a clear answer, I just want to know if I have any chances , everytime my phone ring I wish it was for the apprentice program, let's just hope for the best and again thank you for taking your time to answer my question!!!


----------

